# Honda EU3000is Choke Assembly



## mtnman1000 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a EU3000is that someone had used a wire to attach the choke cable to the choke lever which just came off so I am wondering how to reattach the cable as it was designed. The spring, fittings etc look to be in fine shape I just do not know where to clamp the actual outer cable down so it can't move. I am very familiar with lawn mower chokes and the clamp that holds down the cable but can't seem to find it on the generator.

Can someone provide me with a picture or general guidance as to how to perhaps remove the choke cable and reinstall it?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

mtnman1000 said:


> I have a EU3000is that someone had used a wire to attach the choke cable to the choke lever which just came off so I am wondering how to reattach the cable as it was designed. The spring, fittings etc look to be in fine shape I just do not know where to clamp the actual outer cable down so it can't move. I am very familiar with lawn mower chokes and the clamp that holds down the cable but can't seem to find it on the generator.
> 
> Can someone provide me with a picture or general guidance as to how to perhaps remove the choke cable and reinstall it?


Here's what is in the shop manual:










- - -
[email protected]
Social Media _Consigliere_
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## mtnman1000 (Jul 19, 2017)

Perfect, thank you very much!!


----------

